# Can someone show me how to wing sex?



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Can someone show me how to wing sex? And can I use it on silkies? I bought them yesterday so they are 3-4 days old.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

You can only wing sex day old chicks, if there a two different lengths of feathers it is a pullet. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks silkieboy 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

You can't wing sec all chicks, it's just not a fully reliable method, thats why they vent sex. And some breeds, like silkies, are so hard to vent sex that they usually don't even try because it can not be done with accuracy. There are very few hatcheries hat sex silkies.

I check the wings of my chicks for noticeable differences and sometimes I find them, sometimes I don't. This batch of chicks I'm brooding currently "wing sexed" as 100% female beyond a shadow of a doubt with your typical wing sexing method, yet there is a very big monster roo in there. *shrug*


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Lol, all breeds of chicken chicks can be vent sexed! Roaster are roaster no matter what the breed, they all have the same bits! That doesn't change! You just need a good sexer!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The reason they don't sex bantams is because they can very easily be killed making the attempt. Doesn't matter if the parts are the same or not. Size of the bird matters.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Silkies are renown for being hard to sex. Even the places that sell sexed bantams usually don't sell sexed silkies and if they do there's less of a percentage of accuracy with them. I don't know why, I haven't looked that closely at the business end of a silkie. I just know that when sourcing them, you are very probably not going to be able to get sexed day olds.


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

That is very true!!


----------

